# JetBeam Cree XR-E ?



## liquidsix (Dec 27, 2006)

Has anyone checked out this forum?

http://my3c.com/D5/redirect.php?tid=6767&goto=lastpost&sid=lHxTiM

It's in some Asian language (I won't attempt to identify). Does anyone know of this hitting the north-american market? Does anyone know what this page says? Are their any tactical style 1xAA Cree XR-E lights coming out (not just mods)? 

I'm just full of questions!


----------



## Blindasabat (Dec 27, 2006)

It would not be too unexpected for Jetbeam to be one of the first to come out with an XR-E light. Looks like their first one will be a 1.5V only multi-mode 1AA twisty.


----------



## Erasmus (Dec 27, 2006)

According to my Chinese friend the language on the board is Chinese, but probably from Taiwan. The flashlight looks nice


----------



## liquidsix (Dec 27, 2006)

Erasmus said:


> According to my Chinese friend the language on the board is Chinese, but probably from Taiwan. The flashlight looks nice



I didn't think Chinese was a language, I thought there was only Mandarin and Cantonese. But who knows, I'm ignorant when it comes to foreign stuff like that.

Anyways. It is a very sexy light, even if it is a twisty... It's making me drool. The big question here is when!?


----------



## Dan C (Dec 27, 2006)

Man, I love Jetbeams, the new AAA light is fantastic. I will buy anything they come up with.....

Dan C


----------



## Erasmus (Dec 27, 2006)

liquidsix said:


> I didn't think Chinese was a language, I thought there was only Mandarin and Cantonese. But who knows, I'm ignorant when it comes to foreign stuff like that.


It is traditional Chinese.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd still like to see one with different battery options, a 2 aa extender would be sweet  . Looks pretty cool so far, but it's still early on.


----------



## liquidsix (Dec 27, 2006)

Okay, so I got off my *** and had google translate the page for me:

http://translate.google.com/transla...=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=3oL&sa=G

Apparently it is aimed more at the domestic market (so it doesn't have the clickie (obviously) and it doesn't support lithium batteries. 

Outputs are 80 lumen for 2 hours of continuous use, 40 for 7 hours, and 20 for 30 hours.

There was mention of a Jet-I Cree version as well called the JET-I MK.II CREE 249. which I guess would be marketed more towards people like us.

If anyone's heard anything about the date on these or its availability to NA, let me know.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks like a cree LED to me. Bring em on!


----------



## lightbug (Dec 27, 2006)

JetBeam C-LE:

CREE 7090 XR-E P4 LED Die
Single AA (1 to 1.5V)
HA 3
4 modes
SoS
High 80 Lumens up to 2 hours
Med 40 Lumens up to 7 hours
Low 20 Lumens up to 30 hours
Twisty on/off
Dunkable within 20 yards.
32 grams without battery.
length: 85mm

hope this helps


----------



## cheapo (Dec 27, 2006)

man, a cree jetbeam aaa or mk2 would be awsome.

-David


----------



## naturelle (Dec 27, 2006)

cheapo said:


> man, a cree jetbeam aaa or mk2 would be awsome.
> 
> -David



Yessss. A Jetbeam Jet-1 Mk-III with Cree or something better (SSC P4?!?)...

*That* would be my next light after my Mk-2.


----------



## FRANKVZ (Dec 27, 2006)

The price is 168 yuan which if I used the right converter is $21.47 USD


----------



## blake711 (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice a JEtbeam with a Cree. I would love one. My Jetbeam 123 is my EDC and one of my favorite torches. Much nicer quality than all of my fenix lights imo.


----------



## Ritch (Dec 27, 2006)

I love my Jetbeam MK II too. It's well made and the clicky operating ist great. I am looking forward to a MK II Cree and hopefully a 123 body with clicky tailcap.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Dec 27, 2006)

FRANKVZ said:


> The price is 168 yuan which if I used the right converter is $21.47 USD


 
That's one heck of a bargain compared to pretty much everything else I was considering to get


----------



## Martini (Dec 27, 2006)

FRANKVZ said:


> The price is 168 yuan which if I used the right converter is $21.47 USD


I somehow doubt we'll see it for that price on this side of the globe. I guess we can dream, though. :sleepy:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 27, 2006)

That light looks sweet! It is exactly what I have been looking for in a AA light. When they are for sale let me know! Paypal ready.


----------



## cheapo (Dec 27, 2006)

Ritch said:


> I love my Jetbeam MK II too. It's well made and the clicky operating ist great. I am looking forward to a MK II Cree and hopefully a 123 body with clicky tailcap.



yea, that'd be awsome, but it seems like they may have given up on the clicky cr123 body thing.

-David


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Dec 27, 2006)

cheapo said:


> yea, that'd be awsome, but it seems like they may have given up on the clicky cr123 body thing.
> 
> -David


Don't forget the clip  , lol...Now that I think about it, the jetbeam really could use one.


----------



## l1s125 (Dec 27, 2006)

:huh:

80/40/20 lumens with those runtimes on a AA???

I would much rather get a AA cree than a cr123 cree...

I almost pulled the trigger and bought a P1D-CE, but this has strengthened my resolve... I'm going to wait until a AA cree light is available, whether it's a jetbeam or fenix or whatever.


----------



## grapplex (Dec 28, 2006)

...


----------



## mchlwise (Dec 28, 2006)

l1s125 said:


> I almost pulled the trigger and bought a P1D-CE, but this has strengthened my resolve... I'm going to wait until a AA cree light is available, whether it's a jetbeam or fenix or whatever.



I am in the same position. I had just about made up my mind to get a P1D-CE this morning, and then I read this thread.


----------



## josean (Dec 28, 2006)

Where can I buy one of these?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks nice, 1.5v only.

Reflector looks nice and stippled, maybe it'll have a nice beam?


----------



## DavidD (Dec 29, 2006)

Martini said:


> I somehow doubt we'll see it for that price on this side of the globe. I guess we can dream, though. :sleepy:


Is there any way to get these? Maybe a CPF'er who lives near there could do a small group buy? At that price, it very hard NOT to want 1 or 2 or 3. I'd probably be in for 2.

I will probably get the Americanized Version with the voltage range to 4.2 and the clicky when it comes out here; but I wonder if these that restrict voltage to 1.5 wouldn't be more efficient with only a boost (omitting the buck) circuit. I don't think we will see those runtimes with the Americanized boost/buck circuit. But I could be wrong - it tends to happen frequently


----------



## liquidsix (Dec 29, 2006)

I've seen them in some Chinese online stores, I'd like to buy one but page translation isn't a perfect technology, so I can't really get around the site too well. I think this would be a good opportunity for someone who doesn't need to rely on a translator to make a couple bucks. Maybe I'll just wait for them to come out here (it seems they were just released a week ago in china).


----------



## liquidsix (Dec 30, 2006)

bump


----------



## infection0 (Dec 30, 2006)

can you provide links liquidsix? Maybe a CPFer can translate and give directions on how to buy this thing...

god... that must be the sexiest flashlight i've ever seen. if there is any way to buy this, I want in on it!!


----------



## DavidD (Dec 30, 2006)

From the translated website, "80 lumen (high luminous efficiency, 1 AA battery output brightness, almost achieved the previous 3W LED beam brightness)"

I read this to say that the C-LE using a regular batt (alk/NiMH) will be almost as bright as a MK-II on 14500. That would be so awesome! And for around $25US, perfect for gift giving (I know, Christmas is over... BUT it does get dark EVERY night :candle: 

Do you guys read this the same way?


----------



## x2x3x2 (Dec 30, 2006)

try e-mailing [email protected] guys


----------



## flame2000 (Dec 30, 2006)

That is one nice looking light! :rock:


----------



## liquidsix (Dec 31, 2006)

x2x3x2 said:


> try e-mailing [email protected] guys



You are a very smart man, I like your thinking.


----------



## liquidsix (Dec 31, 2006)

Some stores translated (haven't looked too hard here yet)

http://shop33503838.taobao.com/

http://translate.google.com/transla...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 31, 2006)

Am waiting anxiously for a Jet-AA Cree too... I'm kinda glad I held back on the MKII upgrade from MkI... this would be a much better jump! 

But I rather have a strobe than SOS mode... I hope the "CPF targetted version" will have the same functions as the MkII. Also hope it'll be a clickie.


----------



## curtis22 (Dec 31, 2006)

Has anyone asked one of the US Jetbeam dealers about whether they will have it?


----------



## cheapo (Dec 31, 2006)

they need to stick with their origional design... in other words, keep the mk2 but add a cree... cuz this new one doesnt allow for a rechargable, and it has the dreaded twisty... why change what isnt broken?

-David


----------



## Christoph (Dec 31, 2006)

Technical parameter: 
Model: C-LE 
Luminophor: CREE 7,090 XR-E P4 
Highest brightness: 80 lumina (superelevation luminous efficiency, 1 AA battery outputs brightness, nearly could achieve formerly 3W LED flashlight brightness) 
Condenses the system: Aluminum system metal 橘皮 reflection cup 
Diaphanous lens: Steel optics lens 
Sheathing material: T6061 aviation aluminum alloy 
Outward appearance processing: Military discipline three levels of carburizings 
Uses the power source: 3rd battery 
Electric circuit characteristic: 1.0-1.5V multi-purpose accent light actuation electric circuit 
Electric circuit function: Center the bright - low bright - high bright - storm dodges (10Hz) -SOS 
Center bright: Approximately 40 lumina, a battery may the long-term usage 7 hours 
Low bright: Approximately 20 lumina, a battery may the long-term usage 30 hours 
Gao Liang: Approximately 80 lumina, a battery may the long-term usage 2 hours 
Switch: Turn switch 
Waterproof ability: 10 meters diving 
Volume: Forehead diameter 19.5mm, rear part diameter 17mm, overall length 85mm 
Weight: 32 grams (do not contain battery)
Whats not to love 20 lumina for 30 hours from one AA


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 31, 2006)

Btw, I did email Water (jetbeam cust svc) asking about a Cree AA model and Jetbeam's plans just about 2-3 weeks ago but she did not even mention this light. She just said something like as a leading flashlight manufacturer, the products will definitely be constantly updated with the latest technologies. 

So I'm not sure what's in the works for Jetbeam and whether there will be an MkII platform with Cree instead.


----------



## osalsa (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd love to have this light, but would REALLY like to see it in AAA with an initial setting of 4-5 lumens.


----------



## Dan C (Dec 31, 2006)

osalsa said:


> I'd love to have this light, but would REALLY like to see it in AAA with an initial setting of 4-5 lumens.



You mean like this?

http://www.tadgear.com/x-treme gear/flashlights main/aaa.htm

I have two of them and they are great. Yes, they start on low.

Dan C


----------



## Concept (Dec 31, 2006)

Fenix has shown its hand with the proto's of the new LOD CE and L1D CE. 
L1D CE looks intertesting with the clickie and ability to take 14500 Li bats.
I do like the smaller size of this Jetbeam offering and nice ano colour though.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 31, 2006)

Concept said:


> Fenix has shown its hand with the proto's of the new LOD CE and L1D CE.
> L1D CE looks intertesting with the clickie and ability to take 14500 Li bats.
> I do like the smaller size of this Jetbeam offering and nice ano colour though.



I love that current regulated, multiple output, clickie XRE equipped L1D CE but the L0D CE does not speak to me. Wonder if Jetbeam will do current regulation to go along with their superior brass head in their AAA models. I hope so, I want a Jetbeam AAA XRE myself.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 1, 2007)

Fenix is ahead again! I still prefer the HAIII on the Jets though. Waiting might be the best policy now to see what the competing manufacturer's are throwing out. After all, I'm sure we all have some pretty nice lights to tide us over for just another month or so!


----------



## blake711 (Jan 1, 2007)

LEDcandle said:


> Fenix is ahead again! I still prefer the HAIII on the Jets though. Waiting might be the best policy now to see what the competing manufacturer's are throwing out. After all, I'm sure we all have some pretty nice lights to tide us over for just another month or so!



LEDcandle thats true. But I think most people will agree that have had a Jetbeam and a Fenix that the Jetbeam is a nicer light. Not to mention I think the P1d-CE was rushed. With its halo issue hence the new thread today about changing the reflector. I made the mistake more than once of jumping on the new toy bandwagon only to wish I had waited for something more refined.

Blake


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 1, 2007)

blake711 said:


> LEDcandle thats true. But I think most people will agree that have had a Jetbeam and a Fenix that the Jetbeam is a nicer light. Not to mention I think the P1d-CE was rushed. With its halo issue hence the new thread today about changing the reflector. I made the mistake more than once of jumping on the new toy bandwagon only to wish I had waited for something more refined.
> 
> Blake



The new toy bandwagon is a dangerous place...haha... When you jump on the first runs of anything, there's always a risk that it's going to improve real soon! 

When they announce a new light at a special introductory price, it is always so tempting to buy it first. But in just a matter of months, the new version always comes out and the price is not far different. 

In fact, the cree craze now might be superceded soon with a new Lux LED that would be much easier to mod into our current lights. I guess waiting a bit is good; get maybe 1 or 2 lights to ease the craving but don't go nuts. Easily upgradeable lights are also a good choice.


----------



## blake711 (Jan 1, 2007)

LEDcandle said:


> In fact, the cree craze now might be superceded soon with a new Lux LED that would be much easier to mod into our current lights. I guess waiting a bit is good; get maybe 1 or 2 lights to ease the craving but don't go nuts. Easily upgradeable lights are also a good choice.



I do belive that is the statement of the day there.

Blake


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 1, 2007)

blake711 said:


> LEDcandle thats true. But I think most people will agree that have had a Jetbeam and a Fenix that the Jetbeam is a nicer light. Not to mention I think the P1d-CE was rushed. With its halo issue hence the new thread today about changing the reflector. I made the mistake more than once of jumping on the new toy bandwagon only to wish I had waited for something more refined.
> 
> Blake



True Blake, very true...however!
The P1D CE was the test mule as it was first out of the blocks. The L1D CE is the second light and you will notice a few tricks that they learned from the P1D. The L series has a light orange peel reflector to eliminate the "rings" and uses the good current regulation of the P1D. A tail clickie per usual L series specs so it will be interesting to see how it all goes together. 
The L0D CE uses PWM and not a true low level. If Jetbeam uses their brass head with current regulation, it will beat the heck out of the L0D CE with ease. 
Fenix has thrown the gauntlet again, now to see Jetbeams response.


----------



## naturelle (Jan 1, 2007)

blake711 said:


> But I think most people will agree that have had a Jetbeam and a Fenix that the Jetbeam is a nicer light.



Oh yes, oh yes. I'm waiting for a Mk-III, comparable to my Mk-II, but with more brightness


----------



## l1s125 (Jan 1, 2007)

I just got a response from water and she says they're planning on releasing the AA JETbeam Cree twisty to the North American Market mid-January. The Jetbeam and the Fenix should be hitting the market at around the same time. WOOHOO!!!

Hopefully it's current regulated and hopefully that 20$ price tag won't be too inflated.


----------



## blake711 (Jan 1, 2007)

l1s125 said:


> Hopefully it's current regulated and hopefully that 20$ price tag won't be too inflated.


 Heres to hoping. The price tag comment made me LOL.

:laughing:


----------



## sclemin1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Note to Jeatbeam....
The current Mark-II AA with clicky is great.
If a Cree model comes out like that from Jetbeam I'll buy it.
If not, will buy Fenix.


----------



## l1s125 (Jan 1, 2007)

blake711 said:


> The price tag comment made me LOL.
> 
> :laughing:



I know, I hoping for the best, but expecting more like 60, 70 bucks. We can dream tho right?


----------



## naturelle (Jan 1, 2007)

sclemin1 said:


> Note to Jeatbeam....
> The current Mark-II AA with clicky is great.
> If a Cree model comes out like that from Jetbeam I'll buy it.


ACK.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 2, 2007)

l1s125 said:


> I just got a response from water and she says they're planning on releasing the AA JETbeam Cree twisty to the North American Market mid-January. The Jetbeam and the Fenix should be hitting the market at around the same time. WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Hopefully it's current regulated and hopefully that 20$ price tag won't be too inflated.



The past few Jetbeams went for like $60-70. I doubt it'd be that much cheaper. And I'm kinda disappointed with a twisty. I like the overhand grip and thus think AA is a much better size than CR123, but with a twisty, its not the most ergonomical to carry it. 

I started with a Fenix, then jumped onto Jetbeam cuz I liked it more. But maybe the L1D CE is a better choice.

But if the Jet really is $20-30, I'll compromise. Haha. 
It looks nice and all, but I just prefer a clickie.


----------



## DavidD (Jan 2, 2007)

Mid-January, naahh...

http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommer...products_id=154

$29.00 Woohoo! :rock:

In stock Monday, Jan. 8

Civictor on Steroids! (no offense, Fenix, love your lights too  )


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 2, 2007)

That was fast!
What what the MkII version will do? Since the basic model is rolling out in 6 days, the wazoo MkII should be close behind with current regulation, a clickie and other various things. It would be great if we can program what level we want first, second and third. 
For $29, it will be a great gift to send people with great brightness, multiple levels and ordinary batteries. Even if they forget it has multiple levels, the first medium level should be bright enough for most needs.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 2, 2007)

$29???? That outdos all the huntlights, Fenixes and what not!! 
Wonder if Litemania will be stocking and selling them soon...


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 2, 2007)

is the body the same as the Civitor?

also, the original price on the chinese site shows about $21.50(converted) does that extra $7 includes shipping?


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm glad that JetBeam mark the price to reality level. I swore I don't need an AA cree, but for 29 bucks, I guess this will be my first JetBeam! I surely hope they will come out with the clickie version, or even better a clickie RCR123 version, without the SOS and strobe, with similar price tag  :goodjob: 

It's sad to see Fenix gets too greedy and priced themselves out of the market in comparison


----------



## myk (Jan 2, 2007)

and I'm just wondering how i am logged in as Terril from Clearwater on emilion's site now?

interesting


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 2, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> is the body the same as the Civitor?
> 
> also, the original price on the chinese site shows about $21.50(converted) does that extra $7 includes shipping?









From the photo, it doesn't look like a Civictor to me :naughty:, but it does look very high quality. Correct me if I'm wrong, I always thought that JetBeam > Fenix quality wise? Can't wait to hold onto one of these :rock:


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jan 2, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> is the body the same as the Civitor?
> 
> also, the original price on the chinese site shows about $21.50(converted) does that extra $7 includes shipping?



Nope, shipping is another $7 on top of the $29 so shipped is: $36.


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 2, 2007)

the rate they charge for registered mail from HK is killing the deal :lolsign:


----------



## flame2000 (Jan 2, 2007)

pokkuhlag said:


> Nope, shipping is another $7 on top of the $29 so shipped is: $36.


 
So can we order directly from this Chinese website instead of paying $60~$70 for a JetBeam over here?


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jan 2, 2007)

LowTEC said:


> From the photo, it doesn't look like a Civictor to me
> 
> 
> 
> , but it does look very high quality. Correct me if I'm wrong, I always thought that JetBeam > Fenix quality wise? Can't wait to hold onto one of these


 
Wow! This is what they should be doing with the Civictor V1...absolute bargain price as well.

Roll on January 8th.


CFU


----------



## Christoph (Jan 2, 2007)

DavidD your link opens someone elses log on with their personel info FYI.
C


----------



## Christoph (Jan 2, 2007)

I just ordered one I think.Emilons site is a little flakey. I hope the order went through.

C


----------



## lukestephens777 (Jan 2, 2007)

His site always seems super slow and the images don't load for some reason. I dunno! Looks like a nice AAA Cree! Lot better than Fenix in many ways!


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 2, 2007)

flame2000 said:


> So can we order directly from this Chinese website instead of paying $60~$70 for a JetBeam over here?



Maybe we can organise a Sg Groupbuy and ask for better price and save on the shipping also  Although I would still prefer a clickie, but if the price is irresistable with the GB, then no harm owning an extra light. Haha... 

I've done a GB with Emilion before for the Brightstar 24w HID which he took over from me at a later part as he was directly contacting Brightstar, and he did all the logistics. But since some problems with the MB-3w and MKI jet tritiums, Emil has been somewhat MIA and I'm not sure if he's still open to doing these micro-deals; so we might have have to just order like any other customer.


----------



## javafool (Jan 2, 2007)

myk said:


> and I'm just wondering how i am logged in as Terril from Clearwater on emilion's site now?
> 
> interesting



That is me and I have no idea what happened. I did not give any payment information so if you want to buy me something nice and send it to Clearwater, all I can say is THANKS in advance.

Nice that my personal information is available to all. Just DO NOT register on the site and this will not happen to you. I did not buy anything and probably will not now!


----------



## DavidD (Jan 2, 2007)

Christoph said:


> DavidD your link opens someone elses log on with their personel info FYI.
> C



Help me out here. I wasn't logged into his site when I copied/pasted the URL.

And I'm not "Terril from Clearwater". I used the link I posted, and I don't appear to be logged in as anybody. Tried to hit 'My Account' after using the link, and it only takes me to the log-in screen.

Do I really need to change something in the link?


----------



## javafool (Jan 2, 2007)

DavidD said:


> Help me out here. I wasn't logged into his site when I copied/pasted the URL.
> 
> And I'm not "Terril from Clearwater". I used the link I posted, and I don't appear to be logged in as anybody. Tried to hit 'My Account' after using the link, and it only takes me to the log-in screen.
> 
> Do I really need to change something in the link?



I changed my information to garbage, hopfully before any damage was done. I certainly can't order now if I wanted to. I would suggest that nobody enter personal data until this issue is resolved. I hope the product quality is better than the site security. THANKS A LOT EMILION !!!!!!

Mike Lupiani, your information comes up in my address book. Good luck!


----------



## blake711 (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh this is sweet come on Emiilion fix that site or start a group buy on here. Looks like Jetbeam is going for the throat against fenix with this pricing. If their quality holds true on this item for 30 bucks its a no brainer agaisnt fenix its Jetbeam FTW.

Edit.. Well I sent Emilion a pm to ask if he plans to offer these on CPF or if we can just send him paypal for light instead of using his site. Hope to hear something soon.

Blake


----------



## letezac (Jan 2, 2007)

MKII, the only one in Sapphire crystal with inside AR coating, run with 14500, that is about 80 lumens. Im going to wait for the MKIII and 120 lumens barrier.

Jesus from Mexico


----------



## Mike abcd (Jan 2, 2007)

According to the site, it's a twistie which might explain some of the cost difference. The rest is probably explained by the US getting much higher pricing than the domestic market simply because they can.

Mike


----------



## TenPin (Jan 2, 2007)

Does anyone know if this light uses PWM or proper current regulation like the L1D-CE ?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 2, 2007)

Guys, I too noticed the screwed up log in last night. I eventually clicked "log off" and it was reported that that cleared it up. I also sent an Email to Emilion alerting him of this last night.

I just wish the jetbeam was clicky and could do li-ion. I love the HA NAT!


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 2, 2007)

LowTEC said:


> I'm glad that JetBeam mark the price to reality level. I swore I don't need an AA cree, but for 29 bucks, I guess this will be my first JetBeam! I surely hope they will come out with the clickie version, or even better a clickie RCR123 version, without the SOS and strobe, with similar price tag  :goodjob:
> 
> It's sad to see Fenix gets too greedy and priced themselves out of the market in comparison




Competition is good!!! 

I agree with wanting a clicky. And 2AA size for extra runtime and brightness. Hopefully that will be along soon.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 2, 2007)

Emilion's site has always been flaky as far back as I can remember. I think the current slowness problem might have to do with the underwater cables they are fixing over there in SE Asia. I think there was an earthquake a couple of weeks ago, I don't remember for sure though.

Hopefully the site will be running better and/or faster, soon.


----------



## 9volt (Jan 2, 2007)

That link isn't working, does anyone have another link?


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 2, 2007)

I guess it takes some time to load the site due to the earthquake....I've heard they only have 30% of the total bandwidth available in HK


----------



## Traglite (Jan 2, 2007)

I just ordered 5 lights and everything seemed to have gone thru fine. $18 shipping makes $3+ per light. Good for gifts and to sell to friends at work.


----------



## 9volt (Jan 2, 2007)

Traglite said:


> I just ordered 5 lights and everything seemed to have gone thru fine. $18 shipping makes $3+ per light. Good for gifts and to sell to friends at work.



Any chance you could post a link? http://www.emilionworkshop.com/ isn't working for me.


----------



## Traglite (Jan 2, 2007)

http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommer...d=154&osCsid=4841678ca70f1f5ca416652ae90074a1 

this worked for me


----------



## fnmag (Jan 2, 2007)

I want one of these! However, the website is lame and will not function for me.  Traglite, I'll be happy to buy one of your extras!


----------



## javafool (Jan 2, 2007)

I went to the order page and the complete mailing address for Koosha Adham came up. I still don't think I am ready to register for login on Emilion's site.
Is that you Traglite?


----------



## myk (Jan 2, 2007)

javafool said:


> I changed my information to garbage, hopfully before any damage was done. I certainly can't order now if I wanted to. I would suggest that nobody enter personal data until this issue is resolved. I hope the product quality is better than the site security. THANKS A LOT EMILION !!!!!!QUOTE]
> 
> I think when it thought I was you I first tried to change to my own address - and that caused it - oops
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan C (Jan 2, 2007)

After much fiddling and fussing around, I was finally able to complete my order for one of these. When I later logged in just to check my account, it showed 10 Jetbeam MkII's in my cart! Interesting and a little spooky. 

I'll be watching see how this order progresses........

Dan C


----------



## Traglite (Jan 2, 2007)

No, Javafool, I'm not "koosha". The website is acting funny. Just keep hitting 'refresh' on your browser and it will eventually open up. at least it did for me. I checked my order and it is listed as pending on the website, so all looks good.


----------



## speederino (Jan 2, 2007)

On Emil's site, the string in the URL following "osCsid=" is what tracks session state. DavidD and Traglite, by posting URL's containing "osCsid=" with your unique numbers, you have given others access to your account status. Anyone following links they posted will see their account details. You guys probably want to edit or remove the URL's in your posts. 

Here is a sanitized link to the product in question:
http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommerce/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=154


----------



## coontai (Jan 2, 2007)

Traglite said:


> No, Javafool, I'm not "koosha". The website is acting funny. Just keep hitting 'refresh' on your browser and it will eventually open up. at least it did for me. I checked my order and it is listed as pending on the website, so all looks good.


 I sent him an e-mail to setup my account for cpf memebrs. By the way does anyone know if that includes a discount?


----------



## coontai (Jan 2, 2007)

javafool said:


> I went to the order page and the complete mailing address for Koosha Adham came up. I still don't think I am ready to register for login on Emilion's site.
> Is that you Traglite?


 
WTF? talk about website security. i think he lost my buissness


----------



## blake711 (Jan 2, 2007)

Man no kidding I have been tring to login for 30 minutes.. Get no where. I am gonna chalk it up to the internet connection to his part of the world. Hopefully he will respond and start a sales thread here.

Blake


----------



## mcmc (Jan 2, 2007)

Jetbeam looks great, but from my communications (or lack thereof - of his replies) with him as well as things I've heard about his customer service, I am not down with putting my personal information on his site. I'd prefer to get it via another dealer if possible.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 2, 2007)

Dan C said:


> After much fiddling and fussing around, I was finally able to complete my order for one of these. When I later logged in just to check my account, it showed 10 Jetbeam MkII's in my cart! Interesting and a little spooky.
> 
> I'll be watching see how this order progresses........
> 
> Dan C




There were already two in my cart and I had never been to the site!


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Jan 2, 2007)

Waiting to hear back from http://www.pts-flashlights.com/ to see if they are going to have this new jet beam anytime soon. PTS does give a CPF discount also.


----------



## mcmc (Jan 2, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the link 'led' =) keep us posted!


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 2, 2007)

LEDcandle said:


> Maybe we can organise a Sg Groupbuy and ask for better price and save on the shipping also  Although I would still prefer a clickie, but if the price is irresistable with the GB, then no harm owning an extra light. Haha...
> 
> I've done a GB with Emilion before for the Brightstar 24w HID which he took over from me at a later part as he was directly contacting Brightstar, and he did all the logistics. But since some problems with the MB-3w and MKI jet tritiums, Emil has been somewhat MIA and I'm not sure if he's still open to doing these micro-deals; so we might have have to just order like any other customer.



Hey bro, if ur planning for a group buy count me in too, if we can get it at $21.50 vs $36 that would be nice. Anyway i've already emailed jetbeam int'l sales, just waiting for a reply. If u get a reply first let us know 

Btw i wonder how 4sevens knows that this model uses PWM to dim which is inferior to the Fenix L1D?

Anyway i really like the design on this one, the simple knurling along the body and head is nice, instead of the typical Fenix/Lumapower/Jetbeam/Lumapower/Huntlight before this  reminds me of the Arc AA.


----------



## Stereodude (Jan 2, 2007)

This light looks good. I'm interested in one, but I won't be ordering until that site is "fixed" or we get a group deal going.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 2, 2007)

What is "PWM" and why is it inferior?


hehe kinda looks like pwn


----------



## Pumaman (Jan 2, 2007)

im in for 1 as well if a group buy happens at a fair price.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 2, 2007)

Nevermind, I just found out what PWM is. Looks like somebody finally used my idea of putting multiplexing type thing into these lights.  Hope it's not set at 60Hz like stereodude mentioned in the other thread.


----------



## lightbug (Jan 2, 2007)

definitely interested for 1.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 2, 2007)

InfidelCastro said:


> What is "PWM" and why is it inferior?
> 
> 
> hehe kinda looks like pwn



pulse width modulation is usually looked down upon cos is blinks the light at high frequencies to achieve dimming/lower levels. personally i do not notice blinking from pwm lights unless im shaking it like spanking my monkey


----------



## Marlite (Jan 2, 2007)

LEDcandle said:


> The past few Jetbeams went for like $60-70. I doubt it'd be that much cheaper. And I'm kinda disappointed with a twisty. I like the overhand grip and thus think AA is a much better size than CR123, but with a twisty, its not the most ergonomical to carry it.
> 
> I started with a Fenix, then jumped onto Jetbeam cuz I liked it more. But maybe the L1D CE is a better choice.
> 
> ...



Hey LEDcandle

Would love to have a price like this as the JETBeam I is a great light and I would buy a bunch for gifts and various locations. But my gut feeling is double the price is still a good price so I double checked the site and read the specs and the last line lines says the friends *"discount" ranges from 168 yuan.* Sorry if it burst your bubble it did mine. But I hope I'm wrong.

marlite

[font=&#23435]The product's advantages :[/font] 

1[font=&#23435]，基于[/font]JET-I MK.II[font=&#23435]的可靠设计[/font]​[font=&#23435]1, for a reliable design[/font] JET-I MK.II 

2[font=&#23435]，超高质量的[/font]HA III[font=&#23435]电镀，傲视同类产品[/font]​[font=&#23435]2, the high quality plating[/font] HA III [font=&#23435]richly similar products[/font] 

3[font=&#23435]，专业成熟的反光杯设计，光斑完美，柔和，聚焦好，没有暗圈（在光效不损失的情况下）。[/font]​[font=&#23435]3, reflective Cup mature professional design, a perfect spot, the gentle, focused, no dark circles (no loss in optical efficiency circumstances).[/font] 详细介绍▲TOP​Details ^TOP 坛友优惠价仅需￥168元,送手绳一条，手电套一个,月底可供货。​Friends discount ranges from 168 yuan ￥ Forum, sent a hand rope, a beam sets, the end can supply. 现在订购，可获赠送快递优惠​Now ordering will be given preferential Express 有关说明▲TOP​Notes ^TOP 坛友优惠价仅需￥168元,送手绳一条，手电套一个,月底可供货。​Friends discount ranges from 168 yuan ￥ Forum, sent a hand rope, a beam sets, the end can supply. 现在订购，可获赠送快递优惠​Now ordering will be given preferential Express 相关链接▲TOP​Related Links ^TOP


----------



## Lightmeup (Jan 2, 2007)

FWI, I think anybody who tries to buy anything on that website until he gets his software working properly is playing Russian roulette with at least 3 in the chamber. There are some very scary things going on. Get it? Hint. Hint.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 2, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> personally i do not notice blinking from pwm lights unless im shaking it like spanking my monkey


 
So... you notice it all the time?  

Perhaps you should have said "like a Polaroid picture."


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi guys, i managed to get a price of $27 for a group buy to Singapore.
Catch is i need at least 50 people to sign up.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147053


----------



## LiteBrite (Jan 2, 2007)

DavidD said:


> Mid-January, naahh...
> 
> http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommer...products_id=154
> 
> ...


 
tHE LINK IS NOT WORKING.


----------



## speederino (Jan 2, 2007)

http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommerce/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=154

Works for me.


----------



## liquidsix (Jan 2, 2007)

me too.


----------



## Stereodude (Jan 2, 2007)

x2x3x2 said:


> Hi guys, i managed to get a price of $27 for a group buy to Singapore.
> Catch is i need at least 50 people to sign up.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147053


Any chance we can find out what the PWM frequency is?


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 2, 2007)

due to the fact that i probably wont be able to get 50 buyers in singapore, im taking orders from international as well, but will cost +$3 shipping.

So its $27 for Singapore and $30 international per light.

The faster u guys sing up the faster i can place the order! Thanks.


----------



## Stereodude (Jan 2, 2007)

So, you live in Singapore, and the lights are $30 shipped to the US if you can't get 50 people in Singapore to sign up?


----------



## Emilion (Jan 2, 2007)

A quick reply

1.Our web shop's ISP's connection is unstable and even more pretty recently, we'll change to another ISP next week.
2.Someone has contact us for a groupbuy price.
3.Stock will be available on 10/JAN/2007


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 2, 2007)

Stereodude said:


> So, you live in Singapore, and the lights are $30 shipped to the US if you can't get 50 people in Singapore to sign up?



Yup, im taking in orders from both Singapore as well as International buyers now. I will post the Int'l orders out myself.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 2, 2007)

Could someone describe how Jetbeam's twisty interface works? Is it the same as Fenix, where you twist on and off rapidly to move between levels, or is it something else? Thanks


----------



## cheapo (Jan 2, 2007)

its too bad its a twisty, pwm, and has a top voltage of 1.5v... a mk2 with cree woulda been better imho.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 3, 2007)

cheapo said:


> its too bad its a twisty, pwm, and has a top voltage of 1.5v... a mk2 with cree woulda been better imho.



yeah a Cree MkIII model would have been perfect for me. But for the price, I don't mind just owning the "Civictor" equivalent of the Jetbeam just to play around with.

If they come out with the more expensive Mk series Jets with Cree (hopefully Q3 bin by then), I'd prob still buy it. Argh, I'm glad I don't collect Surefires. Leaves me a little budget to buy these interesting lights!


----------



## Trashman (Jan 3, 2007)

Does Emilion give a discount when you email them to upgrade you account to CPF status?


----------



## josean (Jan 3, 2007)

I am very interested in this light, and I would like to have more information, such as:

* Regulation: does it have flat regulation?
* Output levels: PWM or current regulation?
* Batteries: the head says 1.5V only. I assume I can use NiMHs, but can somebody confirm that?
* Lifetime and brightness in real tests, not just advertised.

Do you know if a review can be found out there?


----------



## mcmc (Jan 3, 2007)

One thing about this light - 20 lumens, 40 lumens, 80 lumens - i think steps will not be very much spaced, compared to say the hds spacing, right?


----------



## josean (Jan 3, 2007)

.


----------



## l1s125 (Jan 3, 2007)

josean said:


> Do you know if a review can be found out there?




As far as I know, no one on CPF has one in hand yet. As the lights from the two group buy's come in, the reviews will start trickling in... probably 3rd week of january at the absolute soonest.

Also, there seems to be a consensus that the light is dimmed using PWM... althought I don't know what the source of that info is.


----------



## Mike abcd (Jan 3, 2007)

InfidelCastro said:


> What is "PWM" and why is it inferior?
> 
> 
> hehe kinda looks like pwn



PWM is also less efficient than running the LED at a constant current that results in the same brightness. LEDs are more efficeient at lower currents, IOW, you get more lumens per watt at lower current than higher current until you get to very, very low current levels.

PWM hits the LED with higher current pulses than the constant current required to achienve the same brightness levels.

PWM can have an advantage in tint though. Some LEDs change tint noticably with current level and the higher current pulses used in PWM tend to maintain tint better than the lower current used in "constant on" dimming.


Mike


----------



## infection0 (Jan 3, 2007)

LOL in the other forum, they are talking about us.




> Someone bought out in 1955 on the end of a mission (some more expensive), but the picture is.
> Another group was quite cheaper, they darken the colors .... (open group have indicated that the camera is the uniqueness of the color difference
> 
> US$26/US$28，100
> Nest US$28 US$26/ have no cap, a total of 100 got support bars to open Mission in Singapore.



Looks like they're interested in our group buys... 

To more experienced CPFers: Do the runtimes look consistent with PWM runtimes or current regulation runtimes? I am really hoping this is not a PWM light.


----------



## mcmc (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't think pwm will be a big issue, b/c the lowest it's going is 20 lumens. That means 1/4 of 80. Compare this to going down from 60 to .2 or 2 lumens. Much greater effect.


----------



## mcmc (Jan 3, 2007)

duplicate post


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah but remember 20lumens from an XRE is very small current


----------



## Delta447 (Jan 3, 2007)

I've seen the runtime #'s on this light and assume they are based on a single alkaline AA battery. What do you think will happen if you run it on a lithium AA battery? The voltage is still 1.5, so it should be safe. But if you look at the MK-II review, the runtime nearly triples when switching from alkaline to lithium. That would give you 80 lumens for 5+ hours.


----------



## Newuser01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Delta447 said:


> I've seen the runtime #'s on this light and assume they are based on a single alkaline AA battery.


Enlighten us?

Regards. 
<<edit>> Hey 300 Posts!!


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jan 3, 2007)

> That would give you 80 lumens for 5+ hours.


 
That would be 'friggin sick!







CFU


----------



## DavidD (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow! Between the 2 group buys, there have been about 200 of these sold in just the last 24? hours. I am so looking forward to getting my first Jetbeam!

Does anyone know what the LE stands for? I can think of two possibilities.

Cree-Limited Edition or
Cree-Light Engine

For the 'Limited Edition', I don't mean that Jetbeam won't put Crees in their Mk series - it should be a given that they will, but it is possible that this lower priced twisty (which they have never had before) could be a limited edition (unless it sells very well, then they might choose to keep it going).

Any other thoughts?


----------



## speederino (Jan 3, 2007)

"80 lumens UP TO 2 hours"...

I'm assuming the "up to" numbers given are based on a lithium AA cell. Alkie runtime will be shorter.


----------



## Stereodude (Jan 3, 2007)

speederino said:


> "80 lumens UP TO 2 hours"...
> 
> I'm assuming the "up to" numbers given are based on a lithium AA cell. Alkie runtime will be shorter.


The numbers listed are probably for NiMH cells. Assuming a relatively efficient LED driver, a single 2500mAh AA will power a 1W LED for a little over 2 hours. A single Lithium AA for almost 3 hours. A single Alkaline AA would probably only last about 1 hour.


----------



## frisco (Jan 3, 2007)

I can't wait for the JetBeam Mklll


frisco


----------



## Mundele (Jan 3, 2007)

Alright, I placed an order in one of the group buys for the twisty Cree jetbeam. It quotes a brightness of 80 lumens. How bright is that compared to, say, a Fenix L1P or L2T or ???

--Matt


----------



## apfevervictim (Jan 3, 2007)

O.k., my newbie-ness is showing. I have no idea what the "group buy" is... I did order a couple of these from Emilions earlier today, and while I did register on his site as being a CPF'er, I"m not sure that's what the group buy is... someone enlighten me.
Thanks,


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Group buy is when someone organises to buy an item in bulk to recieve a bulk discount price  Then the items will be distributed by that person to everyone who participated in the GB.

Btw i have about 5 extra pieces from my GB in case anyone wants one. $30 shipped worldwide.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 4, 2007)

3/7 of the extras have been taken, so there are 4 left. ill update the first post of the initial GB thread here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147053

as and when pieces are taken.


----------



## LA OZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Does it come with a belt Holster? What is the quality of this light?


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 4, 2007)

LA OZ said:


> Does it come with a belt Holster? What is the quality of this light?



Just wait for this one to re-open
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147091


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Jan 4, 2007)

light_emitting_dude said:


> Waiting to hear back from http://www.pts-flashlights.com/ to see if they are going to have this new jet beam anytime soon. PTS does give a CPF discount also.



Haven't heard from pts yet


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jan 4, 2007)

I also sent an email a while back and haven't heard anything...yet.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Jan 4, 2007)

[email protected] Messenger said:


> I also sent an email a while back and haven't heard anything...yet.



Does anyone know if he is a member here? Maybe he would respond to a PM (Referring to pacific tactical solutions)


----------



## HowieG (Jan 4, 2007)

X2X3X2:

Do you have any units left? I'm interested in purchasing one.

Thanks!


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry Howie, i dont have anymore left..


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jan 4, 2007)

HowieG said:


> X2X3X2:
> 
> Do you have any units left? I'm interested in purchasing one.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Howie, if x2x3x2 isn't doing another GB, this guy is...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147091&page=1&pp=30

38 names down already...so get in there!







CFU


----------



## HowieG (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the lead. Sent a PM trying to get into the group buy.

How would I do a pay pal once I'm in?


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jan 4, 2007)

HowieG said:


> Thanks for the lead. Sent a PM trying to get into the group buy.
> 
> How would I do a pay pal once I'm in?


 
I'd put your name on the actual thread as well...

As for PP, I just paid when he asked everyone to pay up (after he got 100 names on the list). His PP addy is on the first post.

You got a Paypal account?


CFU


----------



## outofgum (Jan 5, 2007)

Wish someone had posted the info on the group buy on this thread earlier when it started. Is anyone planning another one? There are enough ppl on the waitlist to justify another. I'm sure 100 spots could be filled. x2x3x2 would probably agree.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 5, 2007)

outofgum said:


> Wish someone had posted the info on the group buy on this thread earlier when it started. Is anyone planning another one? There are enough ppl on the waitlist to justify another. I'm sure 100 spots could be filled. x2x3x2 would probably agree.



There is a waitng list for those who may drop out.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147091


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yup i agree, im sure there is more than enough people waiting to reach yet another 100 pieces mark.

I think its best that i leave any upcoming GB to CEJ since he manages to get lower prices as well as include his own holster which is better for everyone at the end of the day


----------



## Concept (Jan 5, 2007)

Even though I did not get in on your GB, good on you for starting it up and giving everyone a chance to get one of these x2x3x2. I must admit starting a GB seems a little bit dawnting.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi guys, seems there have been some misinterpretation along the info flow regarding CEJ and his GB. He is not a distributor for Jetbeam, and there wont be another Jetbeam C-LE GB from him. I was told he was a flashlight distributor, i didnt mean to imply he was a Jetbeam distributor.

My sincerest apologies to CEJ for causing any problems thru my previous posts, as i had no bad intention either.

Just needed to bring that out n clear


----------



## outofgum (Jan 5, 2007)

So there will not be another Jetbeam GB?


----------



## LightScene (Jan 5, 2007)

CEJ said on page 8 "Final update and progress of this GB (including estimated shipping date and whether those waitlisted can be accomodated) will be posted next Monday."


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jan 5, 2007)

outofgum said:


> So there will not be another Jetbeam GB?


 
CEJ is doing another one - Get on the waiting list...I may even go for a second one myself...these look like sweet little lights.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147091


CFU


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 5, 2007)

Emilion's Workbench is going to receive the Jet Beam C- LE on January 8, 2007.

Link sometimes works or works very slow.

http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommer...d=154&osCsid=69419a88defc06cf0756425f925b0c7d


----------



## HowieG (Jan 5, 2007)

I would prefer to participate in the group buy that we are trying to put together on this forum. If if doesn't work out however, I'll order from another supplier but do we know what the selling price for this light would be??


----------



## lexina (Jan 5, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> There is a waitng list for those who may drop out.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147091



Given that all those on the main list have already paid up (and the relatively small sums involved), I think it's very unlikely that we will see any drop outs. The best hope is that CEJ will manage to secure enough lights from the supplier to cover both the main list as well as the wait-list which I believe is what he will try to do over this week-end. So it would still be worthwhile for those who are interested in the light to put their name on the wait list if they haven't done so yet.


----------



## nemul (Jan 7, 2007)

opps


----------



## farscape105 (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone hear anything about jetbeam coming out with a Cree AAA light soon? I have Cree AA coming from GB, but would also be all over a AAA at similar price.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jan 8, 2007)

farscape105 said:


> Anyone hear anything about jetbeam coming out with a Cree AAA light soon? I have Cree AA coming from GB, but would also be all over a AAA at similar price.


 
+1.







CFU


----------



## Mr_Dead (Jan 8, 2007)

farscape105 said:


> Anyone hear anything about jetbeam coming out with a Cree AAA light soon? I have Cree AA coming from GB, but would also be all over a AAA at similar price.


From what's going on on the GB threads... well, I wouldn't hold your breath, on any of it.


----------



## osalsa (Jan 8, 2007)

Ditto on the AAA.


----------



## LightScene (Jan 8, 2007)

Jetbeam didn't want our business. They must think they can sell them for more to somebody else. Good luck to them. 

I'm going to wait for a single R123A powered Cree XR-E flashlight that's designed to work with rechargeables, not disposables.


----------



## TCW 60 (Jan 8, 2007)

farscape105 said:


> Anyone hear anything about jetbeam coming out with a Cree AAA light soon? I have Cree AA coming from GB, but would also be all over a AAA at similar price.



I see the price for the AAA Lux-light sold from a supplier in the US. Don't believe you get the AAA cree-light for the GB price.


Michael


----------



## River Runner (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone know where we can get one of these? I tried to use Emillions' website but it's "not ready for primetime".  

RR


----------



## Mike abcd (Jan 8, 2007)

LightScene said:


> Jetbeam didn't want our business. They must think they can sell them for more to somebody else. Good luck to them.
> 
> I'm going to wait for a single R123A powered Cree XR-E flashlight that's designed to work with rechargeables, not disposables.



I suspect they want our business but know they can sell for more in the US than locally. We'll probably get a clickie version at >2x the price of the twistie.

Looks like they blacklisted CEJ for doing the group buy for US folks at the local price.

Same tricks as Fenix.

Mike


----------



## Traglite (Jan 8, 2007)

I can't get on the site to check my order status. Does anyone know if these lights shipped today? Can we be so lucky?


----------



## Stingray (Jan 8, 2007)

Mike abcd said:


> I suspect they want our business but know they can sell for more in the US than locally. We'll probably get a clickie version at >2x the price of the twistie.
> 
> Looks like they blacklisted CEJ for doing the group buy for US folks at the local price.
> 
> ...



I think Jetbeam blacklisted their dealer in China who sold to CEJ, not CEJ himself. 

I also think that by not letting CEJ get product to fulfill the wait list orders, Jetbeam has created a lot of bad will here, and will probably lose a lot more money in the future than they saved by not selling the remaining 52 or whatever lights to the rest of the group buy participants at the group price.


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 8, 2007)

I for one want to buy a few more of these but I'm gonna base my decision on how things get handled by Jetbeam...


----------



## bguy (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I guess there won't be any JetBeams in my hands. I don't have as much disposable income as it seems some on here have. So ~$30 is my limit. So the group by price was good, and double that is no good. Combined that with how they are black-balling people for providing this very enthusiastic group a deal, and it sours me on the company. I'll just wait for some cheap $10 clones to come out. 

I personally prefer lights that can take NiMh or Alkalines. I don't have the time/resources to get into Li-ion batteries. Simply put, the AA battery is probably the most common in the world. As such it seems to provide the best value in common chemistries. So I don't need a "US version" that costs double and can handle 4.2V batteries.

I also wonder about the viability of a flashlight that costs 25% of the average monthly income. Obviously people living in cities make more, and are more likely to be able to buy it. But the people living in rural china, this light costs about 15% of their ANNUAL income.

Bradley


----------



## myk (Jan 8, 2007)

bguy said:


> Well, I guess there won't be any JetBeams in my hands. I don't have as much disposable income as it seems some on here have. So ~$30 is my limit. So the group by price was good, and double that is no good. Combined that with how they are black-balling people for providing this very enthusiastic group a deal, and it sours me on the company. I'll just wait for some cheap $10 clones to come out.
> 
> I personally prefer lights that can take NiMh or Alkalines. I don't have the time/resources to get into Li-ion batteries. Simply put, the AA battery is probably the most common in the world. As such it seems to provide the best value in common chemistries. So I don't need a "US version" that costs double and can handle 4.2V batteries.
> 
> ...


 
1. Light is available for $37 shipped with REGISTERED (trackable) airmail from emillion's workbench, the OFFICIAL jetbeam dealer for the international (read:us + europe) market. $30 is a VERY low limit in flashaholic land - it doesn't pay for some of the LENSES some people buy for their flashlights. But to each his own - 
2. jetbeam blackballed one of their regional vendors for selling the light out of their contracted jurisdiction. Specifically, a chinese dealer (read: only allowed to sell in china) sold a bunch of lights to Singapore (read: not his contracted territory). lots of companies PAY for their territorial contract to be guaranteed no one will be selling in their market but them
3. Good luck finding a $10 clone of this light - the LED costs about $7, I've seen sapphire lenses go for $30, people on this board pay $30 to have their flashlights hard anodized, and the FluPIC with multiple brightness modes is $15 - grand total: $82 - $37 is a pretty good value in retrospect, isnt it :touche: 


In the end - some of us will pay for this light, and some won't - its a personal decision either way, and I respect your decision not to


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 8, 2007)

Sounds like a sweet deal to me...Oh that's right, that's why I bought one


----------



## bguy (Jan 9, 2007)

myk said:


> 1. Light is available for $37 shipped with REGISTERED (trackable) airmail from emillion's workbench, the OFFICIAL jetbeam dealer for the international (read:us + europe) market. $30 is a VERY low limit in flashaholic land - it doesn't pay for some of the LENSES some people buy for their flashlights. But to each his own -
> 2. jetbeam blackballed one of their regional vendors for selling the light out of their contracted jurisdiction. Specifically, a chinese dealer (read: only allowed to sell in china) sold a bunch of lights to Singapore (read: not his contracted territory). lots of companies PAY for their territorial contract to be guaranteed no one will be selling in their market but them
> 3. Good luck finding a $10 clone of this light - the LED costs about $7, I've seen sapphire lenses go for $30, people on this board pay $30 to have their flashlights hard anodized, and the FluPIC with multiple brightness modes is $15 - grand total: $82 - $37 is a pretty good value in retrospect, isnt it :touche:
> 
> ...


 
1. Emilion's website is slow on a good day. Tonight is the first night I got to even see a web page in days. But I can't even try buying the light, every page says it can't be displayed until I reload it over and over. So even if they were free on his site, I'm not sure I could get one. And I agree, $37 is still a good deal for the light. I actually never said I was a flashaholic, I'm still denying it. I don't deny being cheap though.
2. Understandable that a distributor for China should only sell in that market. Does that mean if I have someone in China buys some for me, and they find out, he's going to be rejected? Anyone in China wanna buy 100 and mail them to me. I'll distribute them from the US as a GB.
3. I don't require everything this light offers. I'm a simple person, and don't need hard anodized, or crystal lens. I would be happy with 2 light levels, and no sos or strobe. My life doesn't rely on the light, so I'd buy a cheap chinese Cree light with less bells and whistles. But I can also appreciate a quality item that costs more, just not gonna buy it. 

Bradley


----------



## fasuto (Jan 9, 2007)

Some other manufacturers want to control who distribute their items in diferent countrys:
"In accordance to Surefire Corporate Policy, Surefire Products cannot be sold by USA dealers to customers outside of the USA."

If Surefire does, why not JetBeam?


----------



## glire (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm impatiently waiting for my 2x Jetbeam CL-E, one from each GB 
Will see which come first.
It reminds me the very first Jetbeam, started by Emilion in a preorder GB (april/may 2006). And all the issues that followed...


----------



## Jim_Beam (Jan 9, 2007)

I went to Emilion's this morning and noticed the anticipated ship date was changed to 1-15-2007.


----------



## soupster (Jan 9, 2007)

This product will be in stock on Monday 15 January, 2007.
 
from emillions today


----------



## mcmc (Jan 10, 2007)

Is his website still holding on to people's personal info? That is no good.


----------



## daywalker (Jan 10, 2007)

LightScene said:


> Jetbeam didn't want our business. They must think they can sell them for more to somebody else. Good luck to them.
> 
> I'm going to wait for a single R123A powered Cree XR-E flashlight that's designed to work with rechargeables, not disposables.




The specs say that the input voltage range is 1.0-1.5 Volt, that would give you the chance to run rechargable AAA`s with 1.2 volt.
That`s what i will be using in it.


----------



## javafool (Jan 10, 2007)

mcmc said:


> Is his website still holding on to people's personal info? That is no good.



I think if it will let you logout, you will be okay. I think?


----------



## Tremendo (Jan 10, 2007)

soupster said:


> This product will be in stock on Monday 15 January, 2007.
> 
> from emillions today


Yeah, that was changed 2 days ago. I was hoping mine was going to ship Jan 8th. 1 week delay is OK, if that's what it is. It could have easily said 1 month.

Should be a killer light. I so much do not need it, but I have one coming anyway.


----------



## Hooligan (Jan 10, 2007)

Tremendo said:


> Should be a killer light. I so much do not need it, but I have one coming anyway.


 
Same here, I even prefer tailcap switch lights, but I am going to give this twisty a try. It'll be my first Cree light and I'm sure I will find a use for it, not to mention that $30 shipped is pretty much a steal (if you were lucky enough to get in on the GB and it comes to fruition).


----------



## Tremendo (Jan 10, 2007)

Hooligan said:


> Same here, I even prefer tailcap switch lights, but I am going to give this twisty a try. It'll be my first Cree light and I'm sure I will find a use for it, not to mention that $30 shipped is pretty much a steal (if you were lucky enough to get in on the GB and it comes to fruition).


I didn't get in the group buy, I did it direct. But I have already bought 3 P1D-CE's, the CREEs are pretty nice. My trusty EDC is still my FF3 though.


----------



## osalsa (Jan 10, 2007)

I completed a buy (I think) on Emilion's site On Jan 3rd, being too late to join the GB. PayPal shows the monies paid, but I have been unable to confirm the order either by "contact us" on the site or by PM on CPF. No reply. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Tremendo (Jan 10, 2007)

osalsa said:


> I completed a buy (I think) on Emilion's site On Jan 3rd, being too late to join the GB. PayPal shows the monies paid, but I have been unable to confirm the order either by "contact us" on the site or by PM on CPF. No reply. My fingers are crossed.


I'd say you're good. I can log into his site and it shows my order as processing. You should be able to do that.


----------



## osalsa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you for the suggestion. Now if I can just get back into the site.....!


----------



## Traglite (Jan 11, 2007)

I got used to the twisty with my P1. Sometimes the clickies can be a little too small to get your thumb in there. Surefire clickies are great, but my Jetbeam is a little small. I wish it protruded out just an 1/8 inch so i didn't have to angle my thumb straight into it. I know some manufacturers want them to be able to stand up to use as candles. Bah! Who needs a candle when you have a Jetbeam? 

Oh and on another note, I never experienced a website like emilions...very shady. I hope my order isn't lost in the matrix.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 11, 2007)

Traglite said:


> I got used to the twisty with my P1. Sometimes the clickies can be a little too small to get your thumb in there. Surefire clickies are great, but my Jetbeam is a little small. I wish it protruded out just an 1/8 inch so i didn't have to angle my thumb straight into it. I know some manufacturers want them to be able to stand up to use as candles. Bah! Who needs a candle when you have a Jetbeam?
> 
> Oh and on another note, I never experienced a website like emilions...very shady. I hope my order isn't lost in the matrix.



Emilion's site is having server problems. He is in the process of changing the server.

I have bought many items from Emilion maybe around 7 lights. I never had any problems.


----------



## blake711 (Jan 11, 2007)

His is usnig a very common free commerce program. Tons of site use that program or one light it. As for the site being slow that is said to be because of the line issues in the ocean being busted. As for the server running slow well its never been fast now add internet issues to it and that can make browsing very slow and tiresome. As for the site not being secure. Again he is using a common commerce tool. From what I have seen where people complained about their info showing up. That is because they posted a link that went to their info. If you post a generic link just to the product that is fine. Instead they were posting links that were tied to their account information. This is a USER ERROR. So I don't see a problem with the software just a problem with the internet connection and the slow internet over there. If you are concerned about the software do a search for OScommerce. 
Blake


----------



## Julian Holtz (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi!

I have read that recent earthquakes destroyed sea underwater cables. Some Parts in China only have 30% of the usual bandwith. Maybe thats the reason for some websites' slowlyness...


----------



## javafool (Jan 11, 2007)

blake711 said:


> <Snip>
> From what I have seen where people complained about their info showing up. That is because they posted a link that went to their info. If you post a generic link just to the product that is fine. Instead they were posting links that were tied to their account information. This is a USER ERROR. So I don't see a problem with the software just a problem with the internet connection and the slow internet over there. If you are concerned about the software do a search for OScommerce.
> Blake



Blake,

If you go back through my posts, I never posted any link to Emilion's site yet people posted that my personal information was coming up. Start at post 61 of this thread and you will see that my personal information showed up on the site but there were no previous links posted. Although your theory may be correct, your conclusion seems flawed as does the site software used.

Terril


----------



## blake711 (Jan 11, 2007)

javafool I must have missed your posts. Thanks for clarifing that. The majority of the things I saw people were posting links that had more info that just the link. I stand corrected. 

Blake


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm not ever going to use Emilion's website! That problem where it was showing people's personal information to the whole world...Wow...Just wow.


----------



## javafool (Jan 11, 2007)

Hellbore said:


> I'm not ever going to use Emilion's website! That problem where it was showing people's personal information to the whole world...Wow...Just wow.



I believe, and I am not sure, that if you get logged off of Emilion's site without it bombing, you will be okay. There was name and address information divulged but not credit information. Yes, I think this is a serious problem but at the same time want the information to be accurate and not over exaggerated. Paypal should keep financial information protected.


----------



## Tremendo (Jan 11, 2007)

javafool said:


> Paypal should keep financial information protected.


+1

Generic personal info doesn't bother me too much, people can find that many way. It's the financial or payment info that's the most important IMO.


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 11, 2007)

Tremendo said:


> Generic personal info doesn't bother me too much, people can find that many way.



It bothers me, I don't want you CPF wierdos knowing where I live!!


----------



## blake711 (Jan 11, 2007)

Anyone know if Energizer Lithums are safe in this light?

Blake


----------



## cheapo (Jan 11, 2007)

just curious, but is the jetbeam aaa constant current regulated?


----------



## srvctec (Jan 11, 2007)

Just an FYI regarding the s-s-s-l-l-l-o-o-o-w-w-w website of Emilion's and the recent posts about it.

I just received a PM from Emilion about this. I mentioned in my PM to him that his site has been slow for about a year now. He confirmed that statement, since that is when he switched to his current ISP (signed up for a year contract). That contract will be up on the 16th when he is switching to another much faster ISP at about double the cost, but worth it to him because of the increased performance.

Just thought everyone might want to know this. I, for one, can't wait for the improved website speed!


----------



## curtis22 (Jan 12, 2007)

Did anyone figure out who complained about the Jetbeam group buy and got a dealer blacklisted? Who would stand to gain?


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jan 12, 2007)

blake711 said:


> Anyone know if Energizer Lithums are safe in this light?
> 
> Blake


 
Somebody contacted Jetbeam about this issue...they said that lithiums are fine.


CFU


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 14, 2007)

srvctec said:


> Just an FYI regarding the s-s-s-l-l-l-o-o-o-w-w-w website of Emilion's and the recent posts about it.
> 
> I just received a PM from Emilion about this. I mentioned in my PM to him that his site has been slow for about a year now. He confirmed that statement, since that is when he switched to his current ISP (signed up for a year contract). That contract will be up on the 16th when he is switching to another much faster ISP at about double the cost, but worth it to him because of the increased performance.
> 
> Just thought everyone might want to know this. I, for one, can't wait for the improved website speed!



Emilion's site is running fine now, http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommerce/catalog/


----------



## srvctec (Jan 14, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Emilion's site is running fine now, http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommerce/catalog/



Woooohoooo!! I tried it a few hours ago and got nothing. It DOES seem fine now. Thanks for the heads up! I may actually try to order something now- didn't trust it before.


----------



## striwa88 (Jan 16, 2007)

I noticed that the JET C-LE is no longer listed on his site? Anyone have any ideas what happened?


----------



## TCW 60 (Jan 16, 2007)

I guess they are sold out.


----------



## Tremendo (Jan 17, 2007)

Doesn't look sold out, looks gone from the site 100%. I had another one in my cart, now it just shows a blank space. My order status with one I bought still says "pending". Hopefully it was just a short run of them and they are being sent.


----------



## dpled (Jan 20, 2007)

I ordered two from Emillion...would be nice if he could send an update...still says processing:candle:


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 21, 2007)

The Jet Beam CE may ship tomorrow.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149731


----------



## Albinoni (Feb 5, 2008)

Is this light we're discussing here this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/JETBeam-Jet-1-M...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

I have got plans to also get one of these myself and sort of tossing up between this or the Lumapower LM series. Also how do you find the build quality of the Jetbeams, their finish etc etc and would you say they are up there with other manufacturers.

Also re the CREE XR-E LED how bright and white is this LED.

I would really love to get my hands on one of these torches just to have a good look at one.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 6, 2008)

Albinoni said:


> Is this light we're discussing here this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/JETBeam-Jet-1-M...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Nope this thread is over a year old.


----------

